# 2 meters, 2 feeders, 1 panel



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

TOBER said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I have a 20a 208v/1ph and 30a 208v/1ph meters & corresponding breakers on an existing cellar meter board.
> 
> ...





Is there any way to combine the 2 existing 20a 208/1ph & 30a 208/1ph power supplies to feed a new 60a/50mcb panel in the upper floor while keeping all the existing equipment as is?


I M O ..... .....*NO!* :no:

But, I am willing to learn. :blink:


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

You need to contact an electrical contractor in your area. The smallest service allowed is 100 amp. What you have needs major upgrading.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

The only way you can do that is by Mickey mousing two 30 amp sub panels, which is not by City minimum code in anyway. Minimum sub is 40 amps. You will need to upgrade meter /disco and riser to panel. You will need to talk to NYC and Con Ed .


----------

